# NSTRA Field Trial



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Best of the West IV
April 15-17 2011
Triple Triple
Fayette Utah
Cost $40 per Brace
Chairman: Matt Tanner
(520) 762-9392
(520) 343-1284 cell


----------

